# Arbor Hemlock



## Nivek

See what I had to say about these

2017 Arbor Hemlock Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## robotfood99

Good to know. Do you think the ankle strap pressure you mentioned is something that will ease off as it wears in?

Any plan on reviewing the new Bent Metals?


----------



## bksdds

Nivek whats your thoughts on tossing the hammock strap on these arbors?


----------



## jae

finally... a open road review!


----------



## Nivek

Honestly the Burton hammock would make the binding softer, and again, I get instep pressure from 75% of bindings out there. I doubt many others will feel it.


No Bent Metal. I did take a lap on them at SIA, they don't suck.


Yay Open Road! Seriously one of the best boards I've ever ridden, railing banked slalom turns without banks, through crud chop. Then go SURF pow. I don't understand it.


----------

